# Shifter extension



## kyle85 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi I am new to the forum and just recently purchased a 15'4 highsider with a 8hp yamaha. I have the same issue having to go back and forth to shift. Interested to hear how it works 

Could you pm me some more pics of your shifter


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesome Cpt.! I made a nearly identical set up for my vintage 20hp Johnson a couple years ago and it works like a charm. Between my PVC tiller and shifter extenders, I can sit on my rear cooler and steer/shift without ever having to turn around. Don't know how/why I ever lived without them. They're particularly handy around the dock. I can't believe manufacturers haven't come up with retro-fit kits. My whole rig only uses 2 small nuts and bolts and about $1.50 in PVC. Gotta love that DIY!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

The other day my buddy told me to back his tiller boat off the trailer and come back to pick him up. I almost crashed it because I am so used to the tiller shift that my Mercury has. I had no idea how useful tiller shifting is. I never want to go back. Try a mercury with this feature and you will love it.


----------

